# Achat imprimante récente pour ipad ?



## wp83 (2 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour / Bonsoir,

Mon frère a donné son iPad 4 génération à notre mère suite à son renouvellement de matériel apple.
Je ne suis pas certain que cela soit vraiment un cadeau au vue de l'ancienneté du matos  mais c'est un autre débat 

Ma mère ne possédant pas d'imprimante car plus d'ordinateur depuis quelques temps, je voulais savoir si je pouvais lui acheter n'importe quelle imprimante Epson ou HP pour ne pas les citer afin de lui faciliter la vie lors de quelques démarches.

Impression billets, numérisation simple, etc

Elle a donc l'iPad 4
iOS 10.3.3 ne pouvant plus être à jour car les dernières MAJ sont non supportées.

Je vous remercie par avance pour vos conseils avisés sur le sujet 

Au plaisir,


----------



## Jura39 (2 Décembre 2019)

Bonsoir ,

Oui beaucoup ou mème tous les modèles sont compatibles


----------



## wp83 (2 Décembre 2019)

Merci pour ton message 
Donc si je prends une HP récente par exemple, cela ne posera pas de souci même si son ipad est vieux ?


----------



## Jura39 (2 Décembre 2019)

Il faut quelle soit compatible IOS


----------



## wp83 (2 Décembre 2019)

ok, merci


----------



## wp83 (2 Décembre 2019)

chez darty il est mentionné, compatible Mac OS, je présume que c'est bon ?


----------



## nicomarcos (2 Décembre 2019)

Tiens si ça peut t'aider : https://www.ipadzapp.net/classement-des-imprimantes-pour-ipad/


----------



## wp83 (2 Décembre 2019)

Alors ça c'est juste TOP, merci


----------



## Sly54 (2 Décembre 2019)

wp83 a dit:


> chez darty il est mentionné, compatible Mac OS, je présume que c'est bon ?


Non, parce que iOS et MacOS sont deux OS différents !


----------



## Nicolarts (2 Décembre 2019)

Je vais être simple, vous n'avez que vérifier *AirPrint* est inclus ou pas sur un imprimante de votre choix...

Comme un module simple et basique d'imprimante : HP ENVY Photo 6230 dans un prix non cher chez LDLC : . Il est inclus AirPrint pour que un iPad peut imprimer. HP offre aussi les applications disponibles sur iOS pour le Scanner/Imprimante.

J'ai toujours fait attention avant acheter l'imprimante car je suis un utilisateur trilingue.


----------



## Jura39 (2 Décembre 2019)

J'ai une Epson basique avec AirPrint  et c'est très bien , il y a des modèles a de très bon prix


----------



## USB09 (6 Décembre 2019)

wp83 a dit:


> Bonjour / Bonsoir,
> 
> Mon frère a donné son iPad 4 génération à notre mère suite à son renouvellement de matériel apple.
> Je ne suis pas certain que cela soit vraiment un cadeau au vue de l'ancienneté du matos [emoji6] mais c'est un autre débat [emoji4]
> ...



HP étant le premier et exclusif fournisseur d’imprimante compatible AirPlay depuis 2007, tu ne devrais pas avoir de souci. 
Vérifier qu’elle soit juste sans fil (Wi-Fi).


----------

